# I have money.  How do I make money?



## Commercial (26 Nov 2009)

I am currently very fortunate that I have some money available to me. It is currently on deposit but as the returns are getting lower I see this as a time to maybe start investing. I don't mean investing in shares, funds etc. I mean in assets etc.
I have circa. €100k and was wondering if anyone had any ideas out there which might be worth looking at?

I would welcome any views or ideas etc.


----------



## jack2009 (26 Nov 2009)

what about trying prpoerty for a little more you might be able to pick up an apartment.  Rent it out for the long term and hope that it appreciates in the long term.

only big problem with this idea is all of your money is in one basket.


----------



## tallpaul (26 Nov 2009)

jack2009 said:


> what about trying prpoerty for a little more you might be able to pick up an apartment. Rent it out for the long term and hope that it appreciates in the long term.
> 
> only big problem with this idea is all of your money is in one basket.


 
Have I been transported back to 2006??


----------



## Commercial (26 Nov 2009)

I have to agree with Tallpaul. In one way it makes sense if the locationis right, but in most other ways it makes no sense now, with all the taxes, fees etc.

No, I would prefer not to put all of my eggs into one basket unless it is a super deal


----------



## fiatmoney (26 Nov 2009)

Get some money into gold and silver, however,they are due a pullback very soon so wait till then.


----------



## orionstar21 (26 Nov 2009)

First set a goal for yourself.  What do you hope to achieve. What are you prepared to loose.  Do a risk analysis.  How much time are you prepared to put into this.  Are you just hoping to leave it there and sit back.  If so, expect little return.  
I have a few quid in a fixed term deposit a/c till I see what this budget has to offer.  If you want my views on apartments look at other threads.

fixed term deposit accounts are your safest bet. You might want to section it off, 2x25k into an investment and 50k into a long term investment. If your looking for real financial advice, I'd go to a financial adviser in my local bank and double check his/her advice with another bank.

As for investments you need a broker, try Davies or somewhere like that.  Gold is good as it is the only real currency.  Money is legal tender which means its worth what the central banks say its worth so I believe.  Green energy would be worth looking into but do your homework, dont just throw your money at it and go "hail mary full of grace..."


----------



## jack2009 (26 Nov 2009)

tallpaul said:


> Have I been transported back to 2006??


 
Well if they dont want to leave their money on deposit or invest in shares etc. there are not many more options for investment apart from property.  And there should be some good investment opportunities in that market now/soon!


----------



## Commercial (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks for your replies but I don't want to invest in deposits or investment funds. I want to invest in assets that have a chance of appreciating or assets that can be purchased cheap and sold off quickly with a quick sale being the most important part of the deal.

I have property so I have enough of that. I don't believe banks have great financial advisers, but some brokers are well clued in.


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Nov 2009)

No to Property
No to Gold
No to Deposits
No to Investment Funds
Yes to quick sale
Is there some magic *asset* that hasn't been listed yet that meets all your requirements? 
Art? Mugs game. 
Collectables? Mugs game.
If there was something wouldn't we all be investing in it already?


----------



## Chris (26 Nov 2009)

dereko1969 said:


> No to Property
> No to Gold
> No to Deposits
> No to Investment Funds
> ...



I have to agree. You are looking at liquid assets which basically means:
- cash
- bonds
- certain commodities
- funds/ETFs
- ordinary shares
- preference shares
- options, CDFs, and all the other acronyms

real estate, antiques, wine, art, jewelry etc are all illiquid. That doesn't leave much.

It sounds like you are looking for the holy grail, i.e. low risk, high return liquid asset. If you find it let us know.


----------



## fiatmoney (26 Nov 2009)

The only other thing I can think of is B.E.S. or flim investing. These are risky but you can get a tax break.


----------



## roland (26 Nov 2009)

fiatmoney said:


> The only other thing I can think of is B.E.S. or flim investing. These are risky but you can get a tax break.



A tax break should NEVER be the main reason for investing money in a particular investment.  It is irrelevant what tax break you got if you lose a lot or all of your money.  BES or film investing have a high chance of doing that.  The only thing that is important is your net of tax return, not the fact that you can get or got tax relief on your investment.


----------



## jack2009 (26 Nov 2009)

fiatmoney said:


> The only other thing I can think of is B.E.S. or flim investing. These are risky but you can get a tax break.


 
Never invest for a tax break as the tax break is what the government use to get people to put money into something that nobody else will!

You might as well go to a casino and put it all on number 7. at least that way you have a chance of a good return on your money quickly.


----------



## ringledman (26 Nov 2009)

Investing a large lump sum is far harder to do psychologically than investing on a regular basis. 

I am more than happy to invest in a monthly saver plan into emerging markets, gold miners, etc for the long term.

Would I do the same with a large sum now? Probably not. 

Whatever you do I would invest the money into the market on a regular basis thus 'averaging out' any potential near term market fall. 

I would also diversify the money a lot. Diversifying has had a lot of bad press but I follow the legend Marc Faber and he says you have to diversify hugely as NO ONE can fully predict the future. 

Yes buy into the mega trends of Asia, Brazil, gold, silver, agriculture, etc but make sure it is spread across a number of countries and across all asset classes. 

Also buy into developed countries that have an economic future - i.e. Australia, Canada, Norway etc.


----------



## jambo.ie (27 Nov 2009)

jack2009 said:


> Well if they dont want to leave their money on deposit or invest in shares etc. there are not many more options for investment apart from property.  And there should be some good investment opportunities in that market now/soon!


The return currently available from deposits exceeds those offered on residential property investments by quite a margin. Also, with a property investment your capital is at risk and may appreciate or depreciate. Personally I find deposit rates quite attractive at the moment with the combined effect of CPI deflation.


----------



## Bronte (27 Nov 2009)

Commercial said:


> . I want to invest in assets that have a chance of appreciating or assets that can be purchased cheap and sold off quickly with a quick sale being the most important part of the deal.


 
If only I knew the answer to this. 

You have to decide what risk you want to take and if the answer is zero risk then leave it on deposit.  It may be worth your while to go to a financial expert for advice.  Be prepared to pay for good advice and be very careful who you chose.  LD Ferguson who is a good broker and a poster on here may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## junii (27 Nov 2009)

What age are you now? Maybe make some goals for the future.

If your 25 for example now and you want money for when you retire (65) then you could invest 20k of it in stocks for 40 years. Reinvest all the profit you make. After CGT if you managed to average 10% per annum you would end up with over 500k.


Maybe invest another amount of 30/40k somewhere else for when you are 45. Reinvest the gains here aswell.

Then put some into the best deposit account for a rainy day.


----------



## spursman (27 Nov 2009)

this is a laugh. he wants to buy somethign now and sell off in a quick sale for a large profit. cocaine maybe?


----------



## LouisCribben (27 Nov 2009)

Commercial said:


> I am currently very fortunate that I have some money available to me. It is currently on deposit but as the returns are getting lower I see this as a time to maybe start investing. I don't mean investing in shares, funds etc. I mean in assets etc.
> I have circa. €100k and was wondering if anyone had any ideas out there which might be worth looking at?
> 
> I would welcome any views or ideas etc.


 
Do you have a job ?
If not, 100'000 is a good sum to think about starting your own business.
Most entrepreneurs start out with way less capital than this.

i know not everyone has the aptitude to be an entrapreneur, it takes hard work, some good ideas, 7 day working weeks.
The point I'm making is that it has always been difficult for people to make money by sitting back and investing in things which you dont control, like shares, or gold, or deposits in banks etc. 
  Most people who make a bit of money do so by investing in their own ventures.....


----------



## smiley (27 Nov 2009)

Commercial said:


> I want to invest in assets that have a chance of appreciating or assets that can be purchased cheap and sold off quickly with a quick sale being the most important part of the deal.



You are not an investor. You are a Speculator! BIG BIG difference.

Investors are not in a rush to make a quick profit..You are!


----------



## Pennyscraper (28 Nov 2009)

@TallPaul "Have I been transported back to 2006?? 		"

 Yes and "going forward" the Long term economic values look only splendid !! :-D

Please OP, based on your criteria, be very careful about property. Even if you got something for half-nothing, who could you sell it on to that quickly at a good profit? Its not that sort of asset. Unless you're talking about a few-year turnaround. The kind of assets you're looking at are volatile, risky, capable of massive turnarounds and deserving of massive self-education !!


----------



## Pennyscraper (28 Nov 2009)

@spursman "this is a laugh. he wants to buy somethign now and sell off in a quick sale for a large profit. cocaine maybe?"
Well, partly true. I suppose the OP just needs to be informed on highly liquid assets. I buy digital gold for that reason. Physical gold wouldn't cut it. Property, at any price, is seriously illiquid. For one reason only, no matter how cheap it is, so few have any liquid cash! You having liquid cash is exceptional. So you need to think exceptionally. And i mean slightly contrarian, not out of this world thinking when I say exceptional.
If the stock markets were to take serious tumbles, you could buy into value shares like Tesco etc etc. But value investing doesn't fit your desire to make a quick buck and get out. Y'ou seem to want a one size fits all' investment / speculation. You're looking to 'flip' your money and that's a bit foolhardy, if you don't mind my saying so, when you haven't educated yourself on niche areas and their respective upsides and downsides. 100k could be 300k if you know what you're doing. Or it could be 20k very quickly. Read and listen lots, but take steps very slowly! Limit the downside and check liquidity of anything you buy.

The day you buy is the day you sell


----------



## Pennyscraper (28 Nov 2009)

Chris said:


> I have to agree. You are looking at liquid assets which basically means:
> - cash
> - bonds
> - certain commodities
> ...



Physical gold, no. For a load of reasons its not liquid. But digital gold is? And once you keep the funds either in your own bank account that's linked to the digital gold supplier, or keep it in gold, then your funds are safe. Its the most liquid and high-earning investment that I can find, having looked hard.


----------



## onq (10 Dec 2009)

Wasn't there a stock in the 'States called the Vice Stock.
I think it was pretty tame stuff, but always managed to appreciate.
Cigarettes, beer, wines, spirits, gambling.
Other than that, its the drugs and arms trade for you m'boy.
The lure of easy money for those already rich - who can fathom it...?

But seriously though, disregard all the doom and gloom merchants.

Gold is fine assuming you are buying verified gold bars and not the gold-covered tungsten bars someone stuck the Chinese with a while back.

Property is fine too as long as you choose a well located property in South Dublin - get it properly surveyed first though.

But really, you want a fast return - why not do as one posted suggested and start a business.

Ireland is just crying out for a new commercial bank!

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## sunrock (12 Dec 2009)

Maybe you could become a money lender. Its a tough game but I am sure you could get at least a 10% return after all expenses.


----------



## Flan (13 Dec 2009)

Talk to a stock broker about Long Dated - High Yielding bonds, with interest rates likely to increase in 2010 these should perform well in the short term 2 - 3 years.


----------



## Rory Gillen (13 Dec 2009)

I think you have all the advice you need in Ringledman's comment earlier.

Rory


----------



## bullworth (14 Dec 2009)

jack2009 said:


> Never invest for a tax break as the tax break is what the government use to get people to put money into something that nobody else will!



True . Further proving the insanity of our government offering huge section tax reliefs on prime city centre property which was in huge demand.




sunrock said:


> Maybe you could become a money lender. Its a tough game but I am sure you could get at least a 10% return after all expenses.



How does one become a money lender ? Are there regulations one must follow ? Any tips ?


----------



## sunrock (14 Dec 2009)

I suppose it is a bit like the banks...very little real regulation.And now with the credit crunch and the recession..one has a ready and captive market!The only problem is collecting the loans back from some lenders...you would then have to show your menacing side.
Getting started shouldn`t be a problem...just walk around estates and offer the loans there and then....You may encounter a lot of rejection but I suspect you would be pleasantly surprised at the amount of people willing to take a loan off you on the spot.
I remember in the 80s recession snooker clubs did great buisness as there were so many unemployed.


----------



## bullworth (15 Dec 2009)

sunrock said:


> The only problem is collecting the loans back from some lenders...you would then have to show your menacing side.



The problem is if someone you lend to someone who is more menacing than you :O
That wouldnt  be an issue though if you could accept some returnable collateral similar to  the way a pawnbroker works. I could see some headache in storing jewellery etc safely though. Are pawnbrokers bound by any regulations ?


----------

